
Ask HN: Does creating a startup helps you get interviews in big tech companies? - ai_ia
I am a starting a startup. Have quit my job recently and will be working on it for next couple of months. I would like to know if someone got any jobs after failure from startups, (obviously success would mean a different story) in any big companies. The roles such as Product management etc.<p>Or generally how is the job scene after startup failure.
======
faet
I think it depends on the reason for the startup and how close to success you
got.

I have friends who started a startup, got VC money, and ultimately shut it
down after 2-3 years. They didn't have any issue getting another job as they
had a product to show and they worked with a standard team. It was essentially
a 'business that failed' and they were able to show the successes they did
have (fundraising/launching/hiring/etc).

I have friends who tried consulting/solo startup and gave up after a year of
no traction. They had a harder time getting a job afterwards because people
felt they were just going to leave after they got another idea for a startup.
"Less likely to put up with work politics" or they felt they "just took a year
off" because they didn't have much to show for it.

I've started startups/businesses as side projects and I've found that it has
only helped me. Most people are curious about them, gives me something to talk
about, and I get to discuss pain points and things I've learned. But, they
don't see it as a threat as I present it as a way to "learn" and keep my
skills up to date.

------
ecesena
If you start a startup to close it in 2 months, don't do it. You won't get
anything good out of it.

If you work on your own startup, and eventually shut it down, in SV at least
is not seen as an issue and you'll have many opportunities. It all goes down
to what you achieved in term of product and team.

If you run your own project for 2 months, you're not much better than before.
If you grow a team even of 3-5 people, maybe raise some money, have a
compelling story about your product, and hustle for a few years, that's a
completely different story.

Best of luck.

------
xstartup
Having run a successful startup, I keep getting offers from middle-tier
companies, not from FAANG.

